# dry skin ?! dandruff



## marzy

hi all hope someone can help 
boycie is scratching and biting himself ..not legs or paws many his side 
he was bathed Fri combed him last night and looks like he has dandruff! 
overnight a small scab has appeared where he bites..

he had this before and we tried to eliminate things and came up with lamb food being the problem so stopped feeding lamb.... he's back on lamb....... 

do u think 
its lamb food 
I haven't washed him properly and he still had soap which has caused an irritation 
fleas ...... can't see any and I comb with small comb.
mites? 
or any think else I haven't thought of?

I went vets today as I was passing without dog.....
they want to do scraping and allergy tests but he's not reacting as if an allergy.....

I'm going to stop lamb tonight ..
bathe in oatmeal shampoo
and have some tea tree soothng spray to try 

any one out there help me on this one ?? 

cheers 
marzy


----------



## JoJo

Hi Marzy 

Sorry to hear Boycie is scratching xxx

I think Paul's Jessica on here has some recent scratching too .. maybe search for Jessica scratching thread

Maybe Kendal or Kate will be able to help you with this ... as they are experienced  

As it has happened before I would go through the process of eliminations too .. starting with the lamb ... 

Please keep us posted and I hope others can help xxx


----------



## JoJo

Not sure if this will help :S

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=4107&highlight=scratching

If it does gets worse or you are still unsure .. having tests done at the vets would be recommended .. at least you would know if there are any allergies or things to be avoided


----------



## kendal

its a bit early for skin scrapongs. 
is his skin red. 
have you tried adding some cod liver oil in his dinner, and maybe a raw egg once or twice a week. 

as well as the oatmean shampoo, go right to the sorse, get an old pair of tites put some oatmeal in them and bath him using that. masaging it right into the skin.


----------



## marzy

thanks guys 

there more I think about it the more I believe its the lamb food! 

I've thoroughly gone through his coat ! 
no fleas ticks or mites .... 

slight dandruff 
and 1 scab 


got some suda cream on it 
tea tree spray to stop itching 
and he's had chicken arden grange for tea 

here's hoping xx 
marzy 
xx


----------



## marzy

hi kendal 
exactly what I thought!! 
too early for scraping xxx 

his skin isn't red 

just slightly flak y in places like dandruff! 
and 1 sore on his side which he nibbles 

think he's got dry skin .... and 
lamb flavour food doesn't suit him 
will try raw egg ... what does that do? 

and as for cod liver oil ....
can he have human capsules xxx 

cheers 
kendal


much appreciated 
marzy xx


----------



## JoJo

Brill I knew Kendal would be able to help you Marzy ... xxx


----------



## Georgiapeach

My vet told me that Cockapoos are prone to skin problems (anything with cocker in it, actually). Lamb makes my Rosie a little itchy, too. 

I recommend switching to a different protein source (I feed fish - either Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream, Core Ocean, or Blue Buffalo Salmon - all grainless), cutting out any food with corn, wheat, or soy if you feed a kibble with grain in it, and feeding your dog a fish oil capsule daily (I get the 1200 mg. human grade capsules when they go BOGO. It's good for the heart and skin. Rosie eats hers like a treat, but if not, you can pierce it with a needle and squirt it over the food. You can also buy fish oil in a pet store, but it tends to be more expensive.

I also use an oatmeal shampoo when bathing her.


----------



## marzy

hi georgiapeach
thanks for the info 
really think its the food..... 
he was fine on chicken or fish ....

I am going to try fish oils 

and the oatmeal shampoo 

thanks all 


kendal your a star...

always on the ball ... 

knew if have the correct route 

thanks again 

marzy 

but most if all boycie xxxxxxxxxx


----------

